# Fountain pen help needed



## wicook (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a cigar FP for which I bought an EF nib from CSUSA. I then bought some repalacement ink cartridges that didn't work worth a darn, so I bought a Waterman ink converter and a bottle of Waterman ink. I then drew clean water through the nib using the pump and then squirted it back out through the nib till the water was clear. It has worked great...till it develops an airlock in the converter. It seems as if the ink has a really high surface tension because it hangs at the top of the converter pump. The only way I've been able to keep using it is by screwing the plunger in to get rid of the air lock. Any ideas of how to fix it?


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 11, 2005)

The little hole on the front of the nib, just at the top of the split, is there to prevent airlock.  It sounds like that's gotten plugged.  Use a few short bursts of pressurized air to clean it out.  If you don't have a compressor (I don't) get one of the bottled compressed air cans that computer geeks use to clean their equipment.  It's available at most hardware and computer stores.  (I don't know if they have London Drugs in AB, but that's where I've gotten it in BC).


----------



## wicook (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks, Lou. I'll give that a try. Yes, we have London Drugs...and other places that carry compressed air...but I also have a compressor! I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------

